# Repticon CA, OC FAIR GROUND November 13 & 14, 2021



## JoeRossi

Looks like we finally have Repticon coming back to Southern CA.  Anyone that can make it come by my booth and as always I will be working with REPTILE DEN. Always great to see New and Old School AB Family....




			https://repticon.com/california/los-angeles-costa-mesa/
		


*November 13 & 14, 2021*
OC Fair & Event Center - 88 Fair Drive, Costa Mesa, CA 92626

Saturday:
9:00am-12:45pm
1:15pm-4:00pm

Sunday:
10:00am-12:45pm
1:15pm-4:00pm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

Finally!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

I’m not from there but yes finally!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69

Finally


----------



## DaveM

Repticon has no locations in New York  
I see there's a location in Edison, New Jersey... ...but I'm not sure if it's safe to go there.
I heard that a bunch of rabbis planned to kidnap married men and torture them with cattle prods in a warehouse there, until the men agreed to divorce their wives.


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edison_divorce_torture_plot


----------



## The Snark

DaveM said:


> I heard that a bunch of rabbis


Who would have thought he would be the first of our little group to go round the pipe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveM

The Snark said:


> Who would have thought he would be the first of our little group to go round the pipe?


 I'm sure the Repticon events are excellent wherever they're held, and that many great things have happened in Edison, including _his_ wizardry at Menlo Park.
Very happy that people from SoCal will have Repticon soon. Enjoy!


----------



## JoeRossi

Alright, almost here 5 more days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

I will be there with my daughter working at the Bug Cage. The boss has left us the keys to the store.
Joe, we will see you there



viper69 said:


> Finally


You going? If so it would be nice to put a face on the name


----------



## JoeRossi

Matt Man said:


> I will be there with my daughter working at the Bug Cage. The boss has left us the keys to the store.
> Joe, we will see you there


I heard Chad won't be there and I am sure you will be busy.  Have fun and I believe I am right next to you. Chad made sure so I can keep an eye out lol....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Matt Man said:


> You going? If so it would be nice to put a face on the name


Appreciate it- likewise here, but unfortunately I won’t be able to make it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

JoeRossi said:


> I heard Chad won't be there and I am sure you will be busy.  Have fun and I believe I am right next to you. Chad made sure so I can keep an eye out lol....


yeah he has to be elsewhere and he has entrusted us with his business. Yeah, we'll be busy (hopefully)
Will try to at least yell hello


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Very happy to finally attend one of these tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

MrGhostMantis said:


> Very happy to finally attend one of these tomorrow.


You should have come by and introduced yourself


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Matt Man said:


> I will be there with my daughter working at the Bug Cage. The boss has left us the keys to the store.
> Joe, we will see you there
> 
> 
> You going? If so it would be nice to put a face on the name


Pretty sure I walked by you guys like, 3 times and I realized I shoulda said hi!


----------



## Matt Man

MrGhostMantis said:


> Pretty sure I walked by you guys like, 3 times and I realized I shoulda said hi!


yes, you should have. Hopefully next time. Did you pick anything up?


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Matt Man said:


> yes, you should have. Hopefully next time. Did you pick anything up?


I got a bunch of stuff from the expo, almost got a Phrynus sp from your booth.

List of new acquisitions:
Paravaejovis x2, H. silenus Sub Male, P. whitei, Avicularia avicularia, A. chalcodes Sub Female, C. sculpturatus x4, Rice Beetle colony, Eleodes sp. x3, and a bromeliad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

Matt Man said:


> yeah he has to be elsewhere and he has entrusted us with his business. Yeah, we'll be busy (hopefully)
> Will try to at least yell hello


Joe, are you doing the Feb Show?


----------



## JoeRossi

Matt Man said:


> Joe, are you doing the Feb Show?


Sure am


----------



## Matt Man

JoeRossi said:


> Sure am


See you there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

